# Natural pest control



## bwester (Jun 10, 2006)

http://www.planetnatural.com/site/xdpy/kb/natural-pest-controls.html

Check out the article on this link. I'm gonna try the Cuccumber thing on my ant problem. We'll see what happens.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 10, 2006)

Excellent thread!

I have two very nortie puppies which I could never subject to any of the poisons... esp as they occasionally like to eat orchids (but that's another story)!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 11, 2006)

Very interesting, great link


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

*Rick - goldenseal*

Rick do you have any more information on how goldenseal works as an anti-fungal/anti-bacterial? Do you generally use it in a similar fashion to cinnamon?


----------



## bwester (Jun 11, 2006)

Heather said:


> Rick do you have any more information on how goldenseal works as an anti-fungal/anti-bacterial? Do you generally use it in a similar fashion to cinnamon?


Have fun asking for that at the pharmacy. I used to work in one and apparently its used quite a bit to help you pass a drug test :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Try a Health Food store.


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone else have any good natural remedies that they find useful?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Not sure if any of you saw my CO2 method. I think it should work on ants. I keep frogs in my vivarium so using any chemicals was out of the questions. I thought long and hard about what I could use and I figured that everything eventually needs to breathe and I figured that if I displace air with pure CO2 (which is heavier then air) then whatever pests I have will be killed, yet doing no harm to the plants.

This method works great on slugs, snails, millipedes and probably more, but that's all I used it for. Here's the article

http://www.orchidboard.com/eliminate-terrarium-pests-with-co2

Marty


----------



## charlie c (Jul 14, 2006)

Marty,

That's really a slick idea. I love it. I'm not sure how well that will work in a larger setting. But it's worth a contolled trial. 
You are DEFINITELY the winner of this month's "smarter than the average bear, Yogi" award.

charlie c


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Charlie, it works great in vivariums...I guess you can take a good bag and displace all the air out of it and lock an orchid for a day or two and kill the pests. Very curious if it works on scales

be sure to top up the CO2 the next day


----------



## rad (Jul 15, 2006)

i tried the cucumber on my back porch and the ants flocked to it and prety soon the cucumber was covered with those little brown ants. i will have to keep looking for another remedy for outdoor areas (just not a small enough area to try the CO2).


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2006)

Heather said:


> Rick do you have any more information on how goldenseal works as an anti-fungal/anti-bacterial? Do you generally use it in a similar fashion to cinnamon?



Its got good antibacterial capabilities. And I have used it like cinnamen. It could be kind of expensive to get dry root powder.


----------

